# Grinding Pen Nibs



## Randy_ (Oct 2, 2007)

This question was posed in another thread and was perhaps buried because it was a little off-topic.  Thought I would open a new discussion so the subject would get a little more exposure.  


http://www.marcuslink.com/pens/nibs.html

I found the above article on grinding fountain pen nibs to be extremely interesting. Thanks, Alfred, for that link.

The grinding process does not appear to be all that complicated; but I am sure it requires some practice and skill. I wonder if anyone, here, has ever tried to grind a nib and if so, what sort of result did you achieve? From the written description, it seems like a relatively short process.....maybe 1/2 hour Â±. Is that an accurate time estimate??

Thanks.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 2, 2007)

I know that Anthony has ground some nibs, but I don't recall anyone else having mentioned it.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, Lou.  Maybe he will stop by and share his experience.  He doesn't visit here as much as he used to.


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a great article. Pretty much how I started by reading that. My first nibs I ground were by hand and using a stone, sandpaper, & MM to polish. That method is good if you just want to grind your own nibs. I now use a wet wheel to grind my nibs, a lot faster and I can achieve a better result. The only style of nibs I grind are cursive italic. I have yet to take a medium or bold nib and try and make it a fine, because I can buy all the fines I want.

I may be around even less, my new enduro comes in tomorrow [] Summer golf league just winding down, winter bowling league just started up and hunting season around the corner, plus I have to turn and sell pens, just how much time do you think I have !! [:0]


----------



## gerryr (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> 
> 
> I may be around even less, my new enduro comes in tomorrow [] Summer golf league just winding down, winter bowling league just started up and hunting season around the corner, plus I have to turn and sell pens, just how much time do you think I have !! [:0]



What, you don't sell insurance anymore???[:0]


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 3, 2007)

Why should he sell insurance, he has two<s> slaves</s> sons to do that!!!

Old agricultural trick, have kids, then when you get old, THEY can do the work and YOU can tell them how many things THEY are doing WRONG!!!!!

Smart guy, that Anthony!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Narwhale (Oct 5, 2007)

Randy,
I read some nib grinding info a while back, and noted it inferred this is a highly delicate procedure that most people should not dare try to acomplish.  After reading more details, heck, if I can build a high class, quality fountain pen with some desticntive personal touches, why can't I grind a nib or two?
Got my diamond hones out, some MM, paper bags, and cardboard, and got started.
Started on a larget el Grande nib, the ink trail was too fat.  Wanted a good thin fine or extra-fine.  Little grinding, then sanding, then polishing, then buffing, and finally the paper bag finishing touches, and volia: a fountain pen nib that was a joy to use.  A lady picked that nib on the first FP I sold.
Second nib was to be more of a chisel point, that would have a very thin vertical line and a thicker horizontal line.  Sort of caligraphic nib.  Same kind of work as the first nib, but initial grounding got the nib shape and thickness wanted, then refined and smoothed the nib.  It is almost all detailed work, same a finishing a pen properly.
The hardest part was to get started.  Have 4 reground nibs under my belt, now know enough to be dangerous.
Hope you will try grinding your own nibs.
Rich S.


----------



## arioux (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Randy,

I pretty much started the same way Rich did.  It's just a question of precticing and taking your time.  Looks a lot like pen finishing doesn't it?[8D]

Start with basic larger tip nibs, they sell for less then a dollar and practice a bit.  You will develop your hown thechnic and sure will have a lot of fun developping it.  First one could take you 1 hour to finish or 5 minutes to go to the garbage can , but after making a few, 30 to 45 minutes will do it.  A good magnifier lamp is a must, this is a very precise work.

Alfred


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info and the encouragement.  Think I will put a few nibs on my next order and see what sort of result I can achieve.


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 10, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics of some reground nibs. The first two are by John M. at Nibs.com. I really like his work, but took to grinding my own, because I did not like having to wait 6 months for a nib. They are both ground to a cursive italic. Left is a Parker Duofold and a Pelikan.















Here are a couple I re ground into cursice italic's, left is a Brea & right is a 14K Penchetta nib.














Hope this sheds some filings on the subject


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks, Anthony.  Very interesting!!


----------

